# Kogarah Bay 25th - 27th



## fishtale73 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thinking of going out to Kograh bay between the 25th and 27th weather permiting maybe travelling down to oyster bay 
trolling a couple of lures for flattys and might even try my hand at casting SP for Bream.

Cheers Jason. 8)


----------

